# Can a rider give a low star rating and leave a tip?



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Is it possible for me to receive a <5-star rating from a rider that also gives me a tip?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes. Riders can do anything they want.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IDriveForUber said:


> Is it possible for me to receive a <5-star rating from a rider that also gives me a tip?


Ohhh yeeeeaaahhhh 🤭


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Of course


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep. 

When they want you fired but don't want you to suspect them?

When they want you to lose your job but want to help bridge the unemployment gap?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

IDriveForUber said:


> Is it possible for me to receive a <5-star rating from a rider that also gives me a tip?


Ratings mean shit. You get paid the same measly amount whether you're 4.95 or 4.65. Take your rating and badges into a Starbuck's or Chipotle and try paying for coffee and a burrito with them. You'll leave one hungry non-caffeinated pissed off jabroni.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I had a pax tell me once 'I will rate you five stars.'
I said, 'That's nice. Thank you. But I'd rather have you tip me and rate me one star.'

Yea. I did'nt get the tip - but I got the one star.
Guess I should be thankful for _something_.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> Ratings mean shit. You get paid the same measly amount whether you're 4.95 or 4.65. Take your rating and badges into a Starbuck's or Chipotle and try paying for coffee and a burrito with them. You'll leave one hungry non-caffeinated pissed off jabroni.


ratings don’t mean shit, to an extent

if you get many 1 or 2 stars and or complaints you can get suspended or deactivated.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

**** no. That would cause a black hole.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> Is it possible for me to receive a <5-star rating from a rider that also gives me a tip?


I’m in your market and get tons of tips , and few bad ratings , but they do happen , But I have a couple rules in the Vegas market, if I don’t like the way you look when I pull up, I’ll shuffle you, if I don’t like your rating , I’ll accept the ride and then I’ll shuffle you , I don’t pick up in the ghetto or any place that I know is not good in this town. That about covers it, but yes in Vegas if you pick up shitty pax , not only will they not tip you, they will rate you bad as well. I just avoid both of those, And I get the satisfaction of the shuffle, and by the way it pays for my coffee for the week!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I meant this wav driver in my city years ago. His line to every pass was you earned 5 stars today..told my buddy NFW will I say that GTFO.
shortly after he got deactivated for something.
Ratings were hard back than. We only worked during surge each day. Up to 4.9x avg 3.0x
My rating avg was like 4.82


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> ratings don’t mean shit, to an extent
> 
> if you get many 1 or 2 stars and or complaints you can get suspended or deactivated.


4.6 is cutoff for deactivation (or used to be).

It'll take A LOT of 1* to hit that.

My 1* have averaged me around $50 per 1*. I can live with the occasional 1*.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Rampage said:


> **** no. That would cause a black hole.


Or the same effect as crossing the beams.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> 4.6 is cutoff for deactivation (or used to be).
> 
> It'll take A LOT of 1* to hit that.
> 
> My 1* have averaged me around $50 per 1*. I can live with the occasional 1*.


But if you have 2 or 3 bad ratings in a row And a false accusation (like drunk, weed, etc) Uber will def suspend you and possibly permanent deactivate you. Even if you are 4.9 or above


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> But if you have 2 or 3 bad ratings in a row And a false accusation (like drunk, weed, etc) Uber will def suspend you and possibly permanent deactivate you. Even if you are 4.9 or above


Ratings are one thing.

Allegations are totally different. 

* Knock on wood * never had one of those.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve gotten a $5 tip on a 1 star. I just figured he fat fingered the star


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not only can they bad rate you and still tip you, they can actually give you five stars, tip you and then go back in 2 months later and change the rating to a one star. Passengers have the ability to go back and change the driver rating at any point. Where as the driver does not have that ability


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Maybe I should have added that I'm new to driving, so even a 4 star will bring my average down by ~.02, and a 3 star by ~.04. Currently hovering at 4.89. I'd like to be in the Pro category so I can get the free roadside assistance. That's the benefit that in my case that really makes sense. One flat tire and lose half a day of work or lose money on the day? No, thank you.

I'm also struggling with a separate issue that when I first installed the app and started driving (first day), I was trying to go offline and kept on getting new rides at the same time. So the Go offline button would just sit there and spin in circles until a ride request came in, which I would decline and the button would reset, then tap it and it spins in circles until a request comes in, and it repeated like this probably at least a dozen times. To make things worse, the second day I started getting the back-to-back requests, which are very confusing for a new driver because it looks like the app is going to send me to pick someone up before I drop off my current rider, which I thought was some kind of glitch in the app, so I was declining yet more ride requests.

So even though I've just been straight accepting everything, I'm still at only 79% acceptance rate. If I want the Pro category, I have to accept rides. That's why I've been working on figuring out how to not get the bad rides without also declining ones that I know I definitely don't want.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I've gotten a one star rating and a $0.01 tip. They definitely wanted me to know who gave me the one ⭐. Also left phone in my car, discovered their loss after the one star. Two days later she wanted me to return the phone 📱. Hahaha 😂.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> I've gotten a one star rating and a $0.01 tip. They definitely wanted me to know who gave me the one ⭐. Also left phone in my car, discovered their loss after the one star. Two days later she wanted me to return the phone 📱. Hahaha 😂.


How did she leave a tip and a rating without her phone? Unless that was done somehow well before she got out of the car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> 4.6 is cutoff for deactivation (or used to be).
> 
> It'll take A LOT of 1* to hit that.
> 
> My 1* have averaged me around $50 per 1*. I can live with the occasional 1*.


Hell, I've taken 1*'s for 15 or 20 bucks apiece and will be happy to continue taking them. Can't help it if I'm a cheaper hooker than @New2This


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hell, I've taken 1*'s for 15 or 20 bucks apiece and will be happy to continue taking them. Can't help it if I'm a cheaper hooker than @New2This


You get what you pay for. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> How did she leave a tip and a rating without her phone? Unless that was done somehow well before she got out of the car.


My theory is as she was a businesswoman, may have had two phones One being a company issued one. Here in San Diego Qualcomm employees are issued iPhone's however lots of them have Android phones for personal use. I know this because I discuss chips, speeds and upcoming innovations with team members when I take them to work.
Second theory is she logged on to her account with an iPad or a similar device or perhaps a computer at work. 
Phones are a rather immediate possession if one is all you have, given the time for the requests to return the phone I'm leaning towards her having two devices.
I can get more nuanced if you wish 😂


----------

